# Day's till start of Dove Season 2015



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

It's not to early to start counting is it ?.

http://days.to/1-september/2015#

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tall1 (Aug 3, 2009)

Nope


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Any good taco shops near the dove fields


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Nope. Not in or on the way to Hondo at our turd lease. Imagine that out west a little bit but my wife's soaking 34 lbs of beans so we can take the real deals for the first couple of weeks of fly zone birds. I'm ready but I just need some government cheese and I'm set thru deer season at the same turd place as well. She's been practicing her genetically inclined tortilla skills the last few weeks so we should be good. Cheap is badass and Stripes ain't got chit on us! Lol. But it'd be nice to have a stripes out there or close. Seriously


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Can't get here soon enough!


----------



## DIHLON (Nov 15, 2009)

I have a hunt booked with a 2cool sponsor. This will be my first dove hunt ever and I'm stoked. Going the weekend of the south zone opener.


----------



## 8-count (Jul 3, 2008)

I was at our place 2 wknds ago in S. Texas and there were literally Thousands of birds. More than I've ever seen on the ranch. I can't wait!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Same here filling feeders a couple of weeks back. Tons of birds and a totally different lease than the last couple of years with all the rain we had earlier this year. Have to take a brush hog to the usual few acres this weekend hopefully where my buddies or guest bird hunt and I tail gate shoot to knock it down. 3' tall vegetation in the adjoining pasture and where we keep it cleared and dirt packed.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Bought me a 50 lb sack of milo for Sept. 1 opener. Gotta make sure the feeder on the back of my 4 wheeler is working good.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

daddyeaux said:


> Bought me a 50 lb sack of milo for Sept. 1 opener. Gotta make sure the feeder on the back of my 4 wheeler is working good.


:ac550:


----------



## Zerofold (Aug 13, 2014)

AggieCowboy98 said:


> Can't get here soon enough!


 X2...went scouting yesterday and they are EVERYWHERE!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Spots and Dots said:


> Any good taco shops near the dove fields
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Actually yes there is, it's even on the way. 



sotexhookset said:


> Nope. Not in or on the way to Hondo at our turd lease. Imagine that out west a little bit but my wife's soaking 34 lbs of beans so we can take the real deals for the first couple of weeks of fly zone birds. I'm ready but I just need some government cheese and I'm set thru deer season at the same turd place as well. She's been practicing her genetically inclined tortilla skills the last few weeks so we should be good. Cheap is badass and Stripes ain't got chit on us! Lol. But it'd be nice to have a stripes out there or close. Seriously


Dang if you didn't already have a dove place to hunt at, I'd invite you in a heart beat. Just so I could have some of those homemade tacos.



daddyeaux said:


> Bought me a 50 lb sack of milo for Sept. 1 opener. Gotta make sure the feeder on the back of my 4 wheeler is working good.


You know it's.....never mind. 

Only 21 more days.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Is it still starting Sept. 1st for the north zone. I can't find anything official on the TPWD website.

North season normally opens on the 1st and others open the second Friday following. But the TPWD website is still showing 2014 dates.


----------



## SoulSurfer (Jun 5, 2006)

michaelbaranowski said:


> Is it still starting Sept. 1st for the north zone. I can't find anything official on the TPWD website.
> 
> North season normally opens on the 1st and others open the second Friday following. But the TPWD website is still showing 2014 dates.


Go to this link https://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/hunt/, hit the .pdf file link on top of page & will show u the new hunting season. Dove north zone Sept.1

Screen shot below:

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

SoulSurfer said:


> Go to this link http://tpwd.texas.gov/huntwild/hunt/, hit the .pdf file link on top of page & will show u the new hunting season. Dove north zone Sept.1
> 
> Screen shot below:
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Thank you. I was looking on the website by specie and county and would think they would have it up to date. But I guess I was expecting too much.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 7, 2015)

Should be a great year, excellent hatch!!


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

daddyeaux said:


> Bought me a 50 lb sack of milo for Sept. 1 opener. Gotta make sure the feeder on the back of my 4 wheeler is working good.


LOL go get'um.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

T-Minus 19 Day's and counting. :cheers:


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

here we go!
dang! should be fun here W/of SA!
WW's early on 90...
should be good mourning doves w/water in tanks, and maize, teaweed, wild sunflowers and lotsa other stuff doves like...
gonna have w few dumpling stews and some grillerz...
last yr we had a pot w/100+ for supper...


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

15 days nowâ€¦.& 19 days for the special area season which includes some of the Southern counties also. :dance::dance:


----------



## JMG_TX (May 29, 2009)

I look fwd to it. Ill hit up the Central zone Sept 1st and rip up my new place sept 19th in south texas. Im glad I put in a little pond. The birds really seem to like it  I even setup my outdoor sink lol


----------



## JBuck132 (Feb 9, 2014)

Since last year was so good I decided to throw some fertilizer down for the sunflowers this year. As of last weekend I've got a little under 10 acres of sunflowers but I'm not seeing any birds... Seems like there everywhere but south of Waco.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Should be a great year, South Zone!


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

JBuck132 said:


> Since last year was so good I decided to throw some fertilizer down for the sunflowers this year. As of last weekend I've got a little under 10 acres of sunflowers but I'm not seeing any birds... Seems like there everywhere but south of Waco.


They will come


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

The last 3 years has been outstanding for Mourning Dove....This year looks VERY bleak. Our only hope is the Whitewings feeding in the cut corn across the road. Hopefully we get in the flight pattern......


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Got a head start on y'all today. Driving by the hunting fields and smacked one with the car they are so thick. 65MPH vehicle vs dove = lots of feathers


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

rut-ro said:


> Got a head start on y'all today. Driving by the hunting fields and smacked one with the car they are so thick. 65MPH vehicle vs dove = lots of feathers


Nice was it salvageable for the grill ?  South Texas ? Only 13 days now for the North & Central zones & 17 for the South. :dance:


----------



## AggieCowboy98 (Feb 25, 2007)

Is it time yet...

showed our properties yesterday and the numbers have really picked up since harvesting the milo.


----------



## rut-ro (Oct 12, 2008)

Copano/Aransas said:


> Nice was it salvageable for the grill ?  South Texas ? Only 13 days now for the North & Central zones & 17 for the South. :dance:


Fort Bend County


----------



## KDubBlast (Dec 25, 2006)

Just started dating a girl from Hondo with a ranch. I think shes a keeper lol


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ Dude. She's not from Hondo, she's from Sabinal if you're talking about my wife. Annnnd its not a ranch, its a small lease I've been on the last couple of years so if she does have a ranch I'll be ******. Unless y'all let me hunt out there still then I'd be cool with it. I love killin those birds. Lol


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> ^^^ Dude. She's not from Hondo, she's from Sabinal if you're talking about my wife. Annnnd its not a ranch, its a small lease I've been on the last couple of years so if she does have a ranch I'll be ******. Unless y'all let me hunt out there still then I'd be cool with it. I love killin those birds. Lol


:rotfl::rotfl: LOL. Where's my fresh Homemade Tacos dude ?


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Little over a week to go.......I notice the Buckee in Waller is now stocking dove scent and dove tags.....


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Bull Minnow said:


> The last 3 years has been outstanding for Mourning Dove....This year looks VERY bleak. Our only hope is the Whitewings feeding in the cut corn across the road. Hopefully we get in the flight pattern......


just the opposite here.. my lower 230 has the best no's of MDoves I've seen in a few yrs...
and the town WW's are suddenly really thick.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

I can't wait exactly a week away!

I am so ready. 

Which also means the rest of hunting season and cooler weather is just around the corner


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

I was out brushing ducks blinds this weekend and this seems like it's going to be our worst opener in around 6 years!! We'll at least eat well.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Only 5 more days to go for the North & Central zones, 9 days for the counties in the special area also. :dance::dance:


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Can you feel it ? 1 day till central & north opens, and 4 days till the special area season .

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PhiDelt818 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rain in the forecast for opening day. Sucks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

^ not sure what forecast or where yer at, but it's a dismal forecast for us...
we need rain.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

It's here guys.......24 hours to Bang time! Rain or shine I'm there...


----------



## PhiDelt818 (Jul 8, 2015)

kweber said:


> ^ not sure what forecast or where yer at, but it's a dismal forecast for us...
> 
> we need rain.


Brookshire area

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Got my Yammy all gassed up, feeder full of milo, new case of Monarch shells, waitin on daybreak.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

our group decided to skip Tues and maybe start late thurs...
doubt I'll shoot then acct will be roasting a nice pig...
we'll do a lot of field and tank shooting at our places thru-out the fall season.
fri we'll get the birds together for our annual dove and dumpling stew...
next yr w/a Thur opener, we'll have a 4 day shoot-up 
bird numbers looks good here now and heard a report that the Plains are loaded, so they'll be showing up in Oct when the city WW's leave.
love hunting the nice mature red-leg "Kansas" birds when the temps drop...
one yr our season stopped Nov 8 and we had one of the best shoots that day...


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Yep. Buggies trailered, flats are packed and ice chest is loaded with water, beer, deer sausage and tortillas.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Yep. Buggies trailered, flats are packed and ice chest is loaded with water, beer, deer sausage and tortillas.


Bean Y Cheese ?  Lucky ducks, our place is in the special area which doesn't start till Saturday.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Oy! No!! B&C's are for breakfast bud. These are to cook out there and snack on throughout the day to absorb my lone stars. Lol


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Sounds like I need to come hunt with you....


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ I tried to get Sammy to drive out but he's got a hunt/pasture or two in y'all's neck of the woods.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lol....you never know where Sammy is going to be.


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

Got the milo out this evening......I'm ready for opening morning..........


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

It's here boys. Y'all be safe out there.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

O yeah!!!!! Y'all be safe in the North and Central zones. Us in the South zone have to wait three more days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

I'm sitting here reading what you cats are up too trying to figure out what a noise to the west is and it hit me like a ton of bricks.DOVE SEASON IS ON!!!!!!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Second day of a surprisingly tough scratch from what I've seen the last few weeks at the lease. Heading into town a couple of miles to the tracks in Hondo tomorrow fÃ´r some better action and whitewings.


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Second day of a surprisingly tough scratch from what I've seen the last few weeks at the lease. Heading into town a couple of miles to the tracks in Hondo tomorrow fÃ´r some better action and whitewings.
> View attachment 2446962


One more day till the special area seasons 1st weekend.:danceick up those shells on the ground.  Not bad, but you'll see what a real limit looks like on Saturday.  Can't wait. :dance::dance: Got the Gator fixed up, had the bed sprayed with lineX yesterday and i put on a new right fender today. Going to meet at the Mexican restaurant between 5:45 & 6:00AM on Saturday for opening day of the special season in Somerset.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

57 limits so far ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Copano/Aransas said:


> One more day till the special area seasons 1st weekend.:danceick up those shells on the ground.  Not bad, but you'll see what a real limit looks like on Saturday.  Can't wait. :dance::dance: Got the Gator fixed up, had the bed sprayed with lineX yesterday and i put on a new right fender today. Going to meet at the Mexican restaurant between 5:45 & 6:00AM on Saturday for opening day of the special season in Somerset.


Lol. Check your green. 9/3. Over 300 limits so far at my buddies (not on my place but 4 miles down the road). Pic of my wife at 6:30 today. Pm me if tall want to hunt it.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Cop/Aransas... Yes I picked those son of a beeches up of course. I'm no ghetto rat! Lol. 

Four white tips today as well and you missed the best home made bean y cheese tacos again!


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

Just a reminder the special area season starts tomorrow. Shooting hours are from noon till sunset in the special area during the special season. It took a friend to remind me of that. LOL. It's in small print on TPW's website. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Copano/Aransas (Dec 18, 2011)

. It's here!!! Be heading out to the lease soon. I'll give a report later. Good luck everyone!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

